
CVE, a key cybersecurity resource, is at risk inside and out - seansposito
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/CVE-a-key-cybersecurity-resource-is-at-risk-7107509.php
======
pmontra
Paywalled.

Maybe we should refrain to link articles that cost money to read (I wonder how
many of us will pay), but on the other side it was pretty normal to tell
friends about some newpaper articles they didn't read. Maybe we need an
abstract to let everybody know what those articles are about?

~~~
Etheryte
The weird thing is, however, the article wasn't paywalled originally, I read
it successfully the first time, but when I wanted to revisit it later, it was
walled. Perhaps they have an automatic filter if the article gets a lot of
traffic.

------
markgavalda
It won't be Skynet that exterminates the human population, it will be a
(number of) small group(s) to whom we voluntarily or rather unknowlingly give
control over all aspects of our lives: cars, fridges, smart homes, airplanes,
dams, nuclear weapons... Somehow we should raise awereness before it's too
late. Hopefully it's not too late already.

~~~
Etheryte
How is this related to the article?

------
phelmig
Very interesting headline, unfortunately the content is behind a paywall :(

------
0x0
Paywalled :-/

~~~
seansposito
This link should be outside the paywall:
[http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/CVE-a-key-
cybers...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/CVE-a-key-
cybersecurity-resource-is-at-
risk-7107509.php?t=dfe34148577d4f3860&cmpid=twitter-premium)

